# ROPT Transferring between Civvie Universities



## westcoastboy (21 Mar 2009)

If you are ROPT, and do maybe 1/2 years at one University (for whatever reason)
Would it be possible to transfer to another to finish the other 2/3 years of your degree (of course if you were accepted etc)
Same question applies to RMC if you do 1st yr ( if its not what you expected or can't cope) is it possible to transfer to Civvie University through ROTP 
As I understand you can leave RMC after the 1st yr with no obligation ,(usually when this happens you VR)
I assume this is not the case for Civvie University ....... Would You be expected to pay back everything including PAY??


----------



## ballz (21 Mar 2009)

You can release from ROTP after the first year with no obligations, period. Doesn't matter whether you are Civie or RMC.

Changing universities is possible but not so simple. Since when you join ROTP you are a part of Reg Force personnel and posted to a location (where ever you're university is), in order for you to change universities you will generally have to be posted somewhere else, and then that move is covered by the CF.

With that being said, the CF doesn't care where you get your degree. If you're in Edmonton going to U of A and want to move to Calgary to go to U of C, they aren't going to approve that since it's going to cost them money for no reason. If you can prove that it is necessary for you to switch campus's / universities in order to complete your degree, then I'm sure something can be done.

I attend MUN and am switching from the Corner Brook campus to the St. John's campus in September. I had to prove that this was necessary by getting a few letters from Faculty and different course schedules etc. to basically prove that if I remain in Corner Brook, I'm basically doing the entire degree by distance education, in order for them to approve it. Then after all that they checked my file and realized that the Recruiters had made a note about this and that it was already approved... But that's neither here nor there.

And to be honest with you I wouldn't recommend changing a whole lot while you do your degree if you can avoid it.


----------



## westcoastboy (21 Mar 2009)

Ballz
I understand thanks
If you are assigned to a particular location and that is the otherside of the country from your home,family etc, do you get the once a year travel home?


----------



## ballz (21 Mar 2009)

You don't get assigned anywhere. For ROTP when it comes to Civie U, you get to choose what university you attend / where you get posted. So you don't have to worry about ending up at a university you don't want to go to or is not in a location you want to be in.

But yes, you get one flight home per year to where ever your next of kin lives.


----------



## benny88 (21 Mar 2009)

westcoastboy said:
			
		

> Same question applies to RMC if you do 1st yr ( if its not what you expected or can't cope) is it possible to transfer to Civvie University through ROTP



  As was answered, it should be possible to transfer between civilian institutions, talk to your SEM. But I don't believe you can switch from RMC to a civvy-U.

Edit: Or vice versa.


----------



## chris_log (22 Mar 2009)

You can switch, but it isn't an easy process. I would suggest that you pick a school that you are completely sure you want to go to. I've known a couple of people who tried to switch schools, only one got it (for compassionate/family reasons). 

In other words, don't join with the expectation that you'll be able to switch.


----------

